# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  550 "Cases" being tested in Louisiana for Swine Flu (20 awaiting confirmation)

## LATruth

> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> May 2, 2009
> 
> State Officials Announce Eleven New Possible H1N1 Flu Cases in Louisiana
> 
> BATON ROUGE - Today, state officials announced that the Department of Health and Hospitals is investigating eleven new suspected cases of the H1N1 (swine flu) virus in Acadia, Beauregard, Lafayette and Orleans parishes, bringing the total number of suspected cases currently under investigation to 20.
> 
> These are only possible cases, meaning they could not be identified by the Office of Public Health laboratory in New Orleans and have been sent to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention lab in Atlanta for confirmation. There are still no confirmed cases of the virus in Louisiana, at this time. CDC reports that it will take them two to four days to have results on each sample sent to them for testing.
> ...



_There are still no confirmed cases of the H1N1 virus in Louisiana, although there are now nearly 550 sample cases being tested by DHH._

Fun stuff... LINK: http://www.wafb.com/global/story.asp?s=10289434

----------


## LATruth

Governor Jindal just announced in an emergency TV broadcast that 4 schools in Lafayette,LA are closing for 2 weeks and the number of CDC suspected cases rises to 23 with 550 awaiting testing.

Closing 4 schools and no "official" reported case... someone is lying somewhere down the chain.

----------


## asimplegirl

No, they can close a school from suspension just in case the cases are confirmed, because you can spread it even with no symptoms...if someone gets sick enough, the board of education and school board can be sued, and if someone dies...well, that is just millions of dollars worth of trouble.

----------


## stag15

Crap, I am in Lake Charles, only 45 minutes from Lafayette.  I hope this doesn't get to serious.

----------


## LATruth

YOU WILL NOT HEAR ANYTHING about the swine flu cases in New Orleans or ANYWHERE in LA until after JazzFest, 100's of thousands of people tightly packed all week and a media blackout on SwineFlu.

People from all around the country are here, if there ever was a chance for this to go viral and spread, this is it. Look for that in the media.

Money and tax revenue is more important to my Mayor.

----------


## asimplegirl

Yes, it is LA...all I can say is, stay inside as much as you can if you are afraid of catching it, and observe good hygiene practices.  We are about 100 miles from Lafayette, so I hope it doesn't get bad there, or it'll be bad here, too...

----------


## LATruth

Another little known fact, New Orleans is THE HUB for Carnival and all major cruise lines that have been going to Mexico, YES even during the outbreak! They stopped allowing people off the boats and into Mexico more than 2 weeks into the spread, and they ALL came home here to NEw Orleans and traveled back to where they came from. LOGIC PEOPLE!!! LOGIC!!!

----------


## RideTheDirt

> No, they can close a school from suspension just in case the cases are confirmed, because you can spread it even with no symptoms...if someone gets sick enough, the board of education and school board can be sued, and if someone dies...well, that is just millions of dollars worth of trouble.


A school near me is closed because of *1* suspected case!. Stupidity.

----------


## LATruth

*NOLA UPDATE:*




> So far, *673* cases have been sent to the Department of Health and Hospitals testing laboratory in Metairie for determining whether samples contain Type A flu. The governor said 23 have been sent to CDC, 17 of which are from Lafayette. All 23 of the flu-afflicted patients are being treated at home, not at hospitals, he said.


Last night the number was 550.

http://www.thenewsstar.com/article/2...causes+closure

----------


## asimplegirl

Well, like I said, you can spread it without ANY symptoms, and ten days after symptoms began, so, people cold be walking around spreading it...it's not that stupid..unless you think we need more retarded lawsuits from parents who say that their children were not "protected"... 

I tend to agree with their actions.  Hell, we got schools closed where I grew up for it being too cold or raining too much...it isn't that big of a stretch that an EXTREMELY contagious virus would close it down, ya know?

----------


## LATruth

No cases here, nothing to see, move along...




> by Ed Anderson, The Times-Picayune
> Sunday May 03, 2009, 3:00 PM
> 
> A student at Audubon Charter School in Uptown New Orleans has been *confirmed as a case of the swine flu, Gov. Bobby Jindal said Sunday*.
> 
> *There are six other confirmed cases in Louisiana of the swine flu*, which has spread to 18 countries around the world. Five of them are from the same school in Lafayette; the sixth case is in Ascension Parish. Click to see story about the worldwide spread of the disease.
> 
> Audubon Charter announced today that it will close Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday as a result of the confirmed case of the swine flu. It will reopen on Thursday.
> 
> ...


On top of the 673 awaiting testing...

http://www.nola.com/northshore/index...mong_seve.html

----------


## Ninja Homer

Is there only like 1 person in the world qualified to test for this strain of flu, or what?  With the billions they have spent/are spending on pandemic prevention, you'd think confirming these cases would be a top priority and they should get it done a lot quicker.

----------


## ingrid

> A school near me is closed because of *1* suspected case!. Stupidity.


There's a school near me that had one suspected case too, but after it was reported nearly half the students didn't show up the next day, even though the family had recovered when they got tested.  The State has since closed the school.  I wonder how long it takes them to confirm or disprove the cases, because it's been a week and all the reported cases are still "suspected" in Maryland.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> There's a school near me that had one suspected case too, but after it was reported nearly half the students didn't show up the next day, even though the family had recovered when they got tested.  The State has since closed the school.  I wonder how long it takes them to confirm or disprove the cases, because it's been a week and all the reported cases are still "suspected" in Maryland.


The common tests won't ID it.  You have to use an uber expensive machine to.  The entire country of Mexico had one of them before the outbreak - now they have 11 and are training people how to use them.  There is a HUGE backlog in testing in this country too, but they are starting to catch up.

Expect huge jumps in the confirmed numbers this week, but most will reflect catching up on testing instead of actual infection spread rates.  Though some of it will be the latter.  They are backing off testing EVERY case, and going to confirming if it's present is a particular area.  The total number of infected will never be known.

-t

----------


## Sandra

I have to suspect Jindal's relationship with big pharma in all of this. He was sec. of Health and Hospitals when a lot of state government contracts were being granted by Governor foster at the time .

----------


## asimplegirl

I don't suspect Jindal..it isn't like it even started here.  What the hell would he have to do with it??

BTW, the doctor can confirm if it is H1N1, and after that it is sent off...they find out within the week if it is "swine flu"..My friend Laura in Washington has her entire family sick, they confirmed she and her daughter had H1N1 within the day, and within 3 days that it was not "swine flu".  The rest of her family had a different strain all together.

----------


## Sandra

> I don't suspect Jindal..it isn't like it even started here.  What the hell would he have to do with it??
> 
> BTW, the doctor can confirm if it is H1N1, and after that it is sent off...they find out within the week if it is "swine flu"..My friend Laura in Washington has her entire family sick, they confirmed she and her daughter had H1N1 within the day, and within 3 days that it was not "swine flu".  The rest of her family had a different strain all together.



Everything! Remember Perry and Guardasil? Jindal "confirmed" the cases a week ago but it was then learned the samples were just sent to the lab, not confirmed as anything at that time. 

You're very wrong. Doctor's offices have no means to test viral strains, you need labs for that. Such labs aren't even allowed at a clinics to prevent propagation of viruses. Jindal said the viruses were rushed to a specialized lab by State Police.

----------


## asimplegirl

Well, Laura's samples were taken at the clinic, and results given before she left the office.  You believe what you want.

----------


## LATruth

*Chad Bower / Eyewitness News*




> NEW ORLEANS  Officials from the Centers for Disease Control said Sunday that there are seven confirmed cases of the H1N1 flu in Louisiana, including one from New Orleans.
> Video: Watch the Story
> 
> Five of the cases the CDC confirmed for the virus, also known as swine-flu, are in Lafayette Parish. There is also one in Ascension Parish and one in Orleans Parish. Doctors treated each with antivirals and sent them home. None are in the hospital.
> 
> All five of the Lafayette cases are students at Cathedral Carmel School, which the state closed on Wednesday in a preventative action. The Orleans Parish case is a student at Audubon Charter School, and the Ascension Case is a student at Lake Elementary School.
> 
> The Orleans Parish student has a direct link to Mexico, while the Ascension case does not.
> Also Online
> ...

----------


## Kraig

I think I had the swine flu last week!  I feel much better today.

----------


## asimplegirl

You should know that everyone that sneezes is going to the ER now...so these "suspected cases" are not actually anything like the "swine flu"...that's people getting scared.

----------


## LATruth

> You should know that everyone that sneezes is going to the ER now...so these "suspected cases" are not actually anything like the "swine flu"...that's people getting scared.


I agree, I only keep posting this garbage to show the discrepancies in all of the numbers. With X amount of news sources with totally different numbers one can not ever know what the true situation is. I can not claim to know, nor can ANY one of you under these circumstances. 

And now there is talk of raising to alert level 6.

----------

